# Cadet number?



## EastVan (28 Mar 2011)

Forgive me if this has already been asked, but I was just wondering if cadets have some sort of service number or something. If so, how would I go about finding it? I ask because I was in army cadets and am putting it on my application. Also, does cadets in any way reduce the waiting time or give you first dibs on anything in the recruitment process? My dad says yes but I'm not sure.

Thanks


----------



## kmcneil (28 Mar 2011)

You have a service number in cadets if you've staffed at a CSTC.

Being a cadet doesn't give you "first dibs" but it does look better on your application in the same way being a Scout does for the most part.


----------



## JMesh (28 Mar 2011)

EastVan said:
			
		

> Forgive me if this has already been asked, but I was just wondering if cadets have some sort of service number or something. If so, how would I go about finding it? I ask because I was in army cadets and am putting it on my application. Also, does cadets in any way reduce the waiting time or give you first dibs on anything in the recruitment process? My dad says yes but I'm not sure.
> 
> Thanks



If you worked at a CSTC, you would indeed have a Service Number. Look at your old pay stubs and it will be on there. If you've lost these, check with your unit. This information is documented in FORTRESS now and it may be there. If you have not, you will not have a Service Number.

With regard to wait to wait times, it won't decrease them. Wait times are a part of the process. It may give your file a boost because you have a little bit of pertinent knowledge and you were actively involved in an extracurricular activity (that often involves volunteering). However, it will only be one factor to consider. Everything that gets put on your application will taken into consideration.


----------



## TTopp (28 Mar 2011)

i don't think that your service number is that important. neither i or my friends put it on our applications and they didn't say anything about it. And yes being a cadet helps you get in but i wouldn't say it would speed up the proses any.


----------



## dawnsail (27 Apr 2011)

I am just going through the same thing - yes, you only get a service number once you've got in to summer camp as a staff cadet.  But about the benefits of being in cadets -- I was on the recruitment info chat line last week and I was told that if you've been in cadets for 4 years (maybe it was 3? I don't remember now) then it reduces by 6 months the time it takes to get your first promotion once you've completed your basic training


----------



## yoman (27 Apr 2011)

Stacked said:
			
		

> I would love for somebody to clear this up.





> An applicant who has served in the Canadian Cadet Organizations as a Sea, Army or Air Cadet may, on the authority of the Commanding Officer of a CFRC, be granted 180 days of Incentive Credit (IC) towards the Private IPC 2 pay category provided that the applicant meets both of the following criteria:
> 
> completed at least three years of cadet service terminating within five years of the date of submitting an application for enrolment in the CF; and
> successfully completed the environmental third year cadet corps/squadron program as follows:
> ...


http://www.cadets.ca/coats-saioc/cato-oaic/cato_oaic.aspx?id=102571

So it`s six month incentive towards your first pay increment for NCM`s. Their is no incentive for officer applicants.


----------



## yoman (27 Apr 2011)

Oops forgot that last paragraph.



			
				Stacked said:
			
		

> I'm also pretty surprised the Silver Star program is the requirement and not the National Star Certification Exam (NSCE).



I believe it would be to keep it in line with what the air cadets and sea cadets have to get to be eligible for the incentive.


----------



## Occam (27 Apr 2011)

Time as a staff cadet at a CSTC also counts as Class B pensionable Reserve time which can be bought back to add towards your Reg F pensionable time.  I'm currently buying back 80-odd days from a staff cadet stint, and around the same number of days against a SYEP stint at a NavRes unit....a very long time ago.


----------



## Rogo (28 Apr 2011)

yoman said:
			
		

> http://www.cadets.ca/coats-saioc/cato-oaic/cato_oaic.aspx?id=102571
> 
> So it`s six month incentive towards your first pay increment for NCM`s. Their is no incentive for officer applicants.



That's incorrect, I recieved the 180 incentive due to cadets. I staffed 2 summers too.   I had different Service Numbers both summers though oddly. I brought some certificates and stuff from cadets showing that I was there for more than 3 years which is the amount needed for the 180days and they put it on my message. I know it actually has gone on because I recently started getting paid more and I've been sworn in for just over a year now.


----------



## Occam (28 Apr 2011)

Rogo said:
			
		

> That's incorrect, I recieved the 180 incentive due to cadets. I staffed 2 summers too.   I had different Service Numbers both summers though oddly. I brought some certificates and stuff from cadets showing that I was there for more than 3 years which is the amount needed for the 180days and they put it on my message. I know it actually has gone on because I recently started getting paid more and I've been sworn in for just over a year now.



This thread - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12946.0 - along with a look at CFAO 6-1 (if it hasn't been cancelled or converted to a DAOD already) should clarify the matter.


----------



## yoman (28 Apr 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> This thread - http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/12946.0 - along with a look at CFAO 6-1 (if it hasn't been cancelled or converted to a DAOD already) should clarify the matter.



It`s been converted to DAOD 5002-1 (http://www.admfincs.forces.gc.ca/dao-doa/5000/5002-1-eng.asp). Their is nothing in that document mentions anything about pay incentives for former cadets. Although something tells me that their has to be more then a CATO to back up the cadet pay incentive.


----------



## Neill McKay (28 Apr 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Time as a staff cadet at a CSTC also counts as Class B pensionable Reserve time which can be bought back to add towards your Reg F pensionable time.



That's probably not the case with current staff cadets, though.  Staff cadets were enrolled in the Forces for the duration of their contracts until sometime in the 1990s, but that's no longer the case.  Would that square with the time period when you were a staff cadet?


----------



## Occam (28 Apr 2011)

N. McKay said:
			
		

> That's probably not the case with current staff cadets, though.  Staff cadets were enrolled in the Forces for the duration of their contracts until sometime in the 1990s, but that's no longer the case.  Would that square with the time period when you were a staff cadet?



Ermmm....yes, I guess early '80s would be before things changed.   ;D   I don't recall swearing an oath or signing anything...other than pay sheets, that is!  Of course, my memory isn't what it was either.  What were we talking about??


----------



## Pusser (29 Apr 2011)

Staff Cadets became "staff cadets" vice "corporal call-outs" in 1981.  Up through 1980 they were actually enrolled in the CF Reserve.  Starting in 1981, they were simply employees on the government payroll using reserve corporal rates of pay.  I remember it rather vividly.  It apparently came about from an incident in which a number of cadets had been on leave (which they could get as reservists) who were killed in a car accident.  As staff cadets who were not members of the CF, there was no obligation to give them leave, so the camps could keep them on site for the whole summer (and did).  I've never heard about being able to count staff cadet time as pensionable time.  Reserve time is certainly pensionable (provided you pay for it).


----------



## Neill McKay (29 Apr 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Staff Cadets became "staff cadets" vice "corporal call-outs" in 1981.  Up through 1980 they were actually enrolled in the CF Reserve.  Starting in 1981, they were simply employees on the government payroll using reserve corporal rates of pay.



Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## Occam (30 Apr 2011)

Pusser said:
			
		

> Staff Cadets became "staff cadets" vice "corporal call-outs" in 1981.  Up through 1980 they were actually enrolled in the CF Reserve.  Starting in 1981, they were simply employees on the government payroll using reserve corporal rates of pay.  I remember it rather vividly.  It apparently came about from an incident in which a number of cadets had been on leave (which they could get as reservists) who were killed in a car accident.  As staff cadets who were not members of the CF, there was no obligation to give them leave, so the camps could keep them on site for the whole summer (and did).  I've never heard about being able to count staff cadet time as pensionable time.  Reserve time is certainly pensionable (provided you pay for it).



There must be another explanation then.  My dates were off - I pulled out my paperwork today to take a look.  I was a staff cadet in 1984, and SYEP reserve in 1985 - and I got paid as Pte(R) for the SYEP and Pte(B) IPC 1 for the CSTC staff cadet job.  I actually made more as a cadet than I did as a reservist - a lot more, actually, as the staff cadet employment was quite a bit longer than the SYEP.

When I applied last year to buy back my SYEP time, DAPPP couldn't find any records on it - so they sent off a request to National Archives.  They found my pay sheets from both summers, and DAPPP told me I could elect to buy back both periods of service.  I've already elected and am buying it all back.


----------



## Mike92 (3 Nov 2011)

Hey everyone,

I attended a CSTC but only as a course cadet, as in I didn't teach or instruct. This means that I do not have a Service Number, correct?

Thanks for reading this.

With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## Occam (3 Nov 2011)

Mike92 said:
			
		

> I attended a CSTC but only as a course cadet, as in I didn't teach or instruct. This means that I do not have a Service Number, correct?



Correct, you do not have a service number.


----------



## Mike92 (3 Nov 2011)

OK, thanks.


With respect,

Michael K.


----------



## Tank Troll (5 Nov 2011)

If you can't find your service number CFRC can find it through a search, how ever this does add time to your waiting process.


----------



## JorgSlice (5 Dec 2013)

Raising this topic from the dead:

I too once a Cadet and would like to take advantage of the IPC credit. However reading through DAOD chap. 5000, I cannot find anything that states the incentive was carried over. I haven't yet had the time to do a search on the DWAN (and likely I won't be able to for a while), is there anyone here that can speak to whether or not the policy is still in place?


----------



## dapaterson (5 Dec 2013)

Check the promotion CFAOs as well. I believe the information you need is there.


----------



## DAA (5 Dec 2013)

PrairieThunder said:
			
		

> Raising this topic from the dead:
> 
> I too once a Cadet and would like to take advantage of the IPC credit. However reading through DAOD chap. 5000, I cannot find anything that states the incentive was carried over. I haven't yet had the time to do a search on the DWAN (and likely I won't be able to for a while), is there anyone here that can speak to whether or not the policy is still in place?



If you happen to be referring to the policy that grants up to "180 days IPC/TCP" at the time of enrolment for prior Cadet Service, PM me an email address (DWAN preferred) and if I can find it, I will send it to you.


----------



## SMG III (5 Dec 2013)

I was in cadets 4 years, this means I get a 6 month advance? It'd be good to know since I'm waiting for a job offer.


----------



## RedcapCrusader (5 Dec 2013)

SMG said:
			
		

> I was in cadets 4 years, this means I get a 6 month advance? It'd be good to know since I'm waiting for a job offer.



Not quite, there's a few requirements you would have to meet before being able to claim it. Also, they may have cancelled the policy in 2012 when the CFAOs were cancelled and rolled into DADOs.


----------

